
Show HN: Minimal Worker-Job Queues in Your Golang Apps - kc1116
https://github.com/kc1116/goqueue
======
kc1116
Hey guys, I wrote a package in Go to get you started with simple workers and
jobs backed by Redis. Tell me what you think so far and what I can do to
improve. Thanks for the feed back!

